# Marriott Reservations SUCK!



## Clemson Fan (Feb 16, 2006)

I just failed to make my President's week reservation.  I couldn't get through over the phone as I always got the we're too busy message and got hung up on.  I was also at the computer with a high speed connection hitting the refresh button until the dates turned green on the calendar at right around 9AM.  As soon as they turned green, I clicked on Feb 17th and nothing happenned.  It was clear that the problem was not my computer or my connection, but the Marriott site was not responding back.  I waited a minuted and re-clicked Feb 17th.  I did this about every minute until finally I got a reply from the Marriott website at about 9:10 that all the dates for that weekend were booked.

For those people looking to buy a Marriott timeshare and expect to get the week you want - BEWARE!  

The reservation system sucks and even the 13 month rule totally failed me this year (see a prior thread where I posted on that).  I'm convinced that no matter how much prior preparation you do that it just all comes down to one of two things:

1. Pure luck
2. Knowing somebody on the inside that can "fix" the system for you

I've contacted Marriott multiple times with not only complaints but also suggestions about their screwed up system that hangs up on you b/c their "too busy" to take your call, but it's clear to me that their happy with the status quo.  I'll give them one more year and if doesn't improve next year, I'll be selling.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 16, 2006)

Great example of how a long platinum floating season with only a week or two of really desireable weeks is a killer.  

Notice that in most of the newer resorts, they are selling Platinum Plus and getting a premium.  It all translates into money.




			
				Clemson Fan said:
			
		

> I just failed to make my President's week reservation.  I couldn't get through over the phone as I always got the we're too busy message and got hung up on.  I was also at the computer with a high speed connection hitting the refresh button until the dates turned green on the calendar at right around 9AM.  As soon as they turned green, I clicked on Feb 17th and nothing happenned.  It was clear that the problem was not my computer or my connection, but the Marriott site was not responding back.  I waited a minuted and re-clicked Feb 17th.  I did this about every minute until finally I got a reply from the Marriott website at about 9:10 that all the dates for that weekend were booked.
> 
> For those people looking to buy a Marriott timeshare and expect to get the week you want - BEWARE!
> 
> ...


----------



## floyddl (Feb 16, 2006)

Clemson Fan, Just curious what was the resort you were trying.  I know it is frustrating and that is why my last two purchases were fixed weeks that in conjuntion with my other two non-fixed weeks allow me to book 13 months ahead.  It doesn't make sense for everyone to have that many weeks but it does make sense to purchase the fixed week if that is when you need to go.


----------



## gjfoley (Feb 16, 2006)

*got aruba 2/16/07*

Surprisingly, I didn't logon until 9:06 & managed to get marriott Aruba for a Friday 2/16/07 checkin, the sat & Sun dates were all gone. 

I would keep trying, sometimes inventory gets adjusted and a week may show up.

Gloria


----------



## short (Feb 16, 2006)

*Trade or Use*

Clemson Fan,

Are you reserving to trade or to use?  If to use I feel your pain.  If to trade you can thank the thousands of Tug members, nonmembers, lurkers and just general internet buzz for informing them that Pres. Week is one of the most demand weeks and thus one of the best trading week.

Bye the way, this week would be a great time to have a search in for week 7 next year since lots of these weeks will start appearing in II soon.

Short


----------



## ondeadlin (Feb 16, 2006)

By comparison, I booked my Eagle Point in Vail unit for Presidents next year no problem. Called at 10:30, got right through. Now, Eagle Point obviously isn't Marriott in size, but the calenders are fairly similar.

I've gotta think there's a better way then Marriott's doing this.


----------



## wilma (Feb 16, 2006)

Yep, the Marriott reservations system sucks and Marriott needs to fix this problem! It is unacceptable to have to repeatedly call and be told they're too busy to answer and to call back later.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 16, 2006)

It's NOT the reservation system that sucks.  It's the Marriott floating week system that sucks at certain resorts.  Too much demand for certain holiday and summer weeks when all weeks in the season are treated the same.  All weeks were created equal, but some are more equal than others.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 16, 2006)

My point above, exactly.  I totally agree.  This is all about trying to sell as many platinum priced weeks as possible even though there are really platinum and "ultra" platinum weeks at many resorts.  

Even though Marriott is low pressure, they still dupe many folks when they say you can reserve any week you want in platinum season.  Sure you can, but so can thousands of other owners for the 100 units, and by the way, most of them are taken by the double owners who reserved it a month prior.



			
				BocaBum99 said:
			
		

> It's NOT the reservation system that sucks.  It's the Marriott floating week system that sucks at certain resorts.  Too much demand for certain holiday and summer weeks when all weeks in the season are treated the same.  All weeks were created equal, but some are more equal than others.


----------



## floyddl (Feb 16, 2006)

BocaBum99 said:
			
		

> It's NOT the reservation system that sucks.  It's the Marriott floating week system that sucks at certain resorts.  Too much demand for certain holiday and summer weeks when all weeks in the season are treated the same.  All weeks were created equal, but some are more equal than others.



That is exactly the problem.  Marriott is stretching the seasons and the views they sell to maximize profitablility.  That is fine but at some point it leads to declines in satisfaction.  Of course the Marriott response would be buy another week so you can book 13 weeks out and have a better chance.  Its all about selling more weeks.  This is the most dramatic change in the past few years from when I first bough in 1995.


----------



## dive-in (Feb 16, 2006)

I feel part of your pain.  I posted last week that there is a problem with the Waiohai beach club online reservation system.  We can't use it at all because it doesn't show any availability.  I was forced to use the phones. 

This morning I kept trying the phones until about 10:00, finally got connected vs. the "we're too busy, call back later" message, had a short wait of about 3 minutes, and was able to get a week at Waiohai.  I feel quite fortunate because it's a relatively small resort.


----------



## barbaraek (Feb 16, 2006)

Even with the 13 month out reservation I was unable to book at our home resort for President's week.  They release 1/2 of the inventory then, in my case (109 units). The other half goes up for grabs in the feeding frenzy 12 months out. Fortunately for me, I was able to make a reservation at 9:00 online this time around.

I wish instead of the "we're too busy" message, you would get placed in the queue with a specific number in line.

I will be a much happier person when our vacation schedules are not dictated by the school calendar...6 years to go!


----------



## ZCar (Feb 16, 2006)

The system may be difficult for some and that's unfortunate, however, it has been great for us.
We use both 12 & 13 month reservations. We're flexible with dates, but try to pickup good weeks for exchange.


----------



## TinaS (Feb 16, 2006)

I had something very similar happen.  Using 13 month rule trying to book back-to-back Aruba Surf and Aruba Ocean for Thanksgiving week 2007.  We have been going that week for the last 4 years.  NEVER had a problem.

New system begins.  I call at 8:55 am giving a five minute leeway for clocks.  I immediately get the recording.  Use auto-redial.  FINALLY get a person at 9:08 am.  Was told by a very rude fellow that BOTH resorts and BOTH weeks were booked up.  

Didn't like his attitude so I called again.  Got a different person.   Told same story.    Tried again in afternoon, got a different person, same story.

So, about a week later, hubby and I decide on alternate weeks.  I called to reserve alternate weeks.  On a whim, thought I would ask about original weeks first.  I GOT EXACTLY WHAT I WANTED.

I was told that during heavy demand weeks they hire extra help with little training who don't know what they are doing and don't much care what they tell the customer.  

Assuming President's week would be a heavy demand for request week (duuuh   ) I would assume you got the same runaround I did.  Wait a week and try again.  Maybe you will be as fortunate as I was.

TinaS


----------



## ZCar (Feb 16, 2006)

Tina,
Did you mean Thanksgiving week 2006, since 2007 is far beyond 13 months?


----------



## Stefa (Feb 16, 2006)

gjfoley said:
			
		

> Surprisingly, I didn't logon until 9:06 & managed to get marriott Aruba for a Friday 2/16/07 checkin, the sat & Sun dates were all gone.



Isn't Pres week plat-plus in Aruba?   Therefore, they couldn't have more owners than weeks.


----------



## floyddl (Feb 16, 2006)

Aruba Ocean Club has no fixed weeks.  Surf Club has several fixed weeks.


----------



## Chemee (Feb 16, 2006)

BocaBum99 said:
			
		

> It's NOT the reservation system that sucks.  It's the Marriott floating week system that sucks at certain resorts.  Too much demand for certain holiday and summer weeks when all weeks in the season are treated the same.  All weeks were created equal, but some are more equal than others.




That's why fixed weeks are the best choice for those without flexibility.  I have wondered when MVCI would start offering fixed weeks for the summer season.  

That being said, I think MVCI should improve their reservations phone system.  It obviously can not handle the call volume of the new reservations procedure.  Getting the "busy, call later" response creates a lot of anxiety.  It happened to us while trying to make reservations last summer.  I would prefer to be on hold, not knowing if I'll get my week .


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 16, 2006)

Do all marriott resorts have to call the same number at the same time of the morning?  Maybe Marriott should, and very easily could, have a rotating time when you can call to make the 13 & 12 month reservations.

So lets say, that all european resorts open at 8 am eastern, all HHI resorts open at 9am eastern, all other eastern resort open at 10 am, all central and mountain open at 11am, all west coast at 12 and finally all other resorts at 1 pm. At least not every Marriott owner would be trying to call at the same time. 

What do you think?


----------



## tsl (Feb 16, 2006)

*So what's the best way??*

I haven't made reservations under the "new" system.  Is it best to call or go on line to reserve?  If you call, what time?  I guess that since you can reserve Fri/Sat/Sun on the Friday 12 months out, everyone calls on Friday?  UGH  Could they make this any harder?


----------



## sdtugger (Feb 16, 2006)

*Yikes!*

I've been researching the purchase of a Maui week and one other week (either Maui or Palm Desert) to try and make it likely that I can get a week at either Thanksgiving or July 4 in Maui.  I would then either rent out the 2nd Maui week or trade the Palm Desert week.  My plan would be to use the "cheaper" Palm Desert week to reserve the week before the 13 month deadline.

This post and a few others like it have me very concerned and it may be time to just pass on this.

Could I ask a few questions:

1.  Several have referenced Marriotts' "new" reservation system.  How is it new and when did it start?  Is this just a problem working out the kinks in a new system?  What was the old system like?  Do you think Marriott will try to "fix" this in the near future?

2.  Would sacrificing a "cheaper" week (at Palm Desert in my plan) by using it to reserve a non-prime week (the week before thanksgiving for example) dramatically improve my chances?  In other words, are the folks having trouble on the prime weeks (everyone it seems) either trying for one week or concurrent weeks on the prime week?

3.  If you are trying to reserve 13 months and 1 week prior to a prime week, what inventory does the prime week come from (12 month, 13 month, any).  Is there some limitation on the 13 month and 1 week inventory?

The fixed week does not seem like a great answer to me.  In addition to purchasing at developer plus prices, isn't it true that fixed weeks fluctuate and you can't be sure that you will have July 4 or Thanksgiving or Presidents Day etc. in your week every year?

Thanks for your thougths and info.


----------



## ml855 (Feb 16, 2006)

I also was on the phone lines and website this morning prompt at 9am.  I was getting so frustrated with the phone line, first it was busy, than I finally got through just to receive the recording stating the lines are to busy and got disconnected, I was really upset.  I agree they need to place us in line according to when we call in, this way we're on the line waiting our turn.

At the same time online I got to a certain point where it was time to pick which date I wanted and the system showed an error message.  Tried several more times and finally got through not with Sat. check-in (our first choice), but with Sun. check-in (our second choice).  

We were pleased that we did receive Sun. check-in, but just don't understand how every villa in the whole resort can get picked up in just 10 minutes for Sat. check-in.  I guess to many people wants the same villas for the same week, it's just to much demand for President's week.

-Jean


----------



## Chemee (Feb 16, 2006)

ml855 said:
			
		

> We were pleased that we did receive Sun. check-in, but just don't understand how every villa in the whole resort can get picked up in just 10 minutes for Sat. check-in.  I guess to many people wants the same villas for the same week, it's just to much demand for President's week.
> 
> -Jean



Jean - it's not every villa.  Half the villas become available at 13 months.  If they are all reserved at this point, then only half are available at 12 months.  If there are 100 oceanview units at a resort, then at 12 months, 50 could be the maximum available.  Then, spread 50 out over Friday, Saturday, & Sunday check-in days.


----------



## msweaver (Feb 16, 2006)

I am an owner at Summit Watch and Sundance week is historically very hard to get.  I've tried the past two years and have been successful once.  I guess 1 out of 2 ain't bad...  For those of us who complain about the limited availability of certain high-demand Platinum weeks, I for one am glad to have access (albeit limited) to those weeks at Summit Watch without having to pay extra for Platinum Plus.  As frustrating as the reservation system is (and yes there are some simple improvements that could be made) I still get what I want most of the time.

Mike


----------



## Chemee (Feb 16, 2006)

tsl said:
			
		

> I haven't made reservations under the "new" system.  Is it best to call or go on line to reserve?  If you call, what time?  I guess that since you can reserve Fri/Sat/Sun on the Friday 12 months out, everyone calls on Friday?  UGH  Could they make this any harder?




I don't think there is a best way or a good time, hence this thread.  It's all the luck of the draw to get through.  Being a multiple week owner does reduce the number of owners calling, but it's still difficult at some resorts to get reservations 13 months ahead.  With our reservations, we are on the phone & on-line at the same time, hoping to get through with one.  

If you do call, here are a couple of tips:

1)  Ask the rep to check availability for all the check-in days.  The computer will report back available days & then you can choose the one you want.  If you only ask for one particular day, then you could be missing out on an alternate day.  

2)  If the rep tells you nothing is available, ask him to wait a minute or so & then check again.  This has to do with 1) above.  The units that come up available in 1) are taken out of the available pool (for lack of a better term).  No other rep can see these units as available.  Once the owner decides which day he/she wants, the other days are released back into the available pool.  That's one reason why those who call after the initial 9 am rush may get the week, while some in the rush may not. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 16, 2006)

You just need to wait for the new Marriott program to book 3 weeks in a row if you own 3 at 14-months.  And then, the newer Marriott program to book 4 weeks in a row at 15-months.

It's too late for Marriott to move to a Hyatt-like system where everyone owns a fixed week and then at the 6-month mark, those weeks turn into points and the prime weeks have a higher point value than the non-prime weeks.


----------



## dougef (Feb 16, 2006)

While I have been fairly lucky in getting the weeks I want, one year when I didn't, I simply reserved another "good" week, deposited it with Interval and exchanged back into my resort for the week I wanted.  Granted it cost me $79 (old price) but it was worth it to get the week I needed.

I would bet many of those President's Week units will wind up deposited in Interval and available to Marriott owners for first pick.


----------



## Avery (Feb 16, 2006)

That's why I love my Hilton Head Marriott. Platinum there is summer, lots of great weeks to choose from.


----------



## ml855 (Feb 16, 2006)

Chemee said:
			
		

> I don't think there is a best way or a good time, hence this thread.  It's all the luck of the draw to get through.  Being a multiple week owner does reduce the number of owners calling, but it's still difficult at some resorts to get reservations 13 months ahead.  With our reservations, we are on the phone & on-line at the same time, hoping to get through with one.
> 
> If you do call, here are a couple of tips:
> 
> ...




These are some good tips, but the problem I had was I couldn't even get a rep to talk with, before the system disconnected me, than I had to start all over again.  I was pleased I finally was successful on line.


----------



## e.bram (Feb 16, 2006)

Floating weeks and points are all the same. Get fixed weeks!!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 16, 2006)

short said:
			
		

> Are you reserving to trade or to use? If to use I feel your pain. If to trade you can thank the thousands of Tug members, nonmembers, lurkers and just general internet buzz for informing them that Pres. Week is one of the most demand weeks and thus one of the best trading week.


 
Short,



The short answer (pun intended) to your question is that I was trying to reserve it to trade back into the resort for the real week I want - Sundance.



I purchased this second week at Summit Watch so that I could use the 13 month rule to make sure that I would get reservations at Park City for Sundance.  I would very likely use both of my weeks in Park City if they were both for Sundance.  We like to go to Sundance every year and this year I had to tell some family members no who would've liked to go.  I'd like to make it a big extended family type of vacation each year with both sets of parents, etc.



However, I failed in my first attempt at the 13 month reservations for Sundance.  I did get one of my weeks booked for Sundance.  I then failed to get my second week booked for Sundance at the 12 month mark due mainly to a Marriott mishap.  I outlined this in great detail in the following thread.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15995


Sundance is a very strong week and I figured I needed to get a strong week booked in order to trade back into my own resort for Sundance.



I have to say I'm getting a little tired of timesharing the "Marriott Way" because I'm convinced that in order to book a really good week that it takes one of two things:



1. Pure luck

2. Knowing somebody on the inside who can "fix" the system for you and even make the reservation for you


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 16, 2006)

wilma said:
			
		

> Yep, the Marriott reservations system sucks and Marriott needs to fix this problem! It is unacceptable to have to repeatedly call and be told they're too busy to answer and to call back later.


 
To me, this is the most outrageous part of their system.  I find it so unprofessional with today’s technology of a big company not to have an effective telephone queue system.  It's a boat load of fun to start calling right at 8:59 to get busy signal after busy signal only to get through and get a message saying their "too busy" and then hung up on



They had this same problem last and same we're "too busy" phone message last year.  I contacted Pete Watzka about it not just to complain but to try and lend some suggestions for making the system better.  He put me in contact with the main reservations manager who I had lengthy discussions with over e-mail.  He assured me they were updating their system to appropriately queue people up.



Guess not - same old same old!


----------



## Sue K (Feb 17, 2006)

We think it is unfair for multiple week Marriott owners to reserve thirteen months out using those other units to reserve the President's week at the "hot" President's week resorts only to then cancel the "prior to" President's weeks at their other non-hot resorts.  We have three weeks in Aruba and want to book three weeks in a row there, but are competing with those that have one week in Aruba and two other weeks in less in demand resorts, then later canceling out the weeks prior to the Aruba week.  It's so obvious one would not spend one week in, say, Hilton Head, the next week in Orlando and the next week in Aruba.

Secondly, one should not be able to reserve the hot weeks unless they are planning on using them themselves.  It just rankles us to try to get three weeks in a row in Aruba and lose out only to find those desirous weeks for rent on TUG hours later.  IMHO those folks are being GREEDY!!!


----------



## Gadabout (Feb 17, 2006)

BocaBum99 said:
			
		

> You just need to wait for the new Marriott program to book 3 weeks in a row if you own 3 at 14-months.  And then, the newer Marriott program to book 4 weeks in a row at 15-months.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> My thoughts exactly. When is that new program coming out?


----------



## jme (Feb 17, 2006)

*I think they know you're a Clemson fan*

I think they know you're a Clemson fan, and that makes all the difference. Have you thought about going back to school?   jme


----------



## jerseyfinn (Feb 17, 2006)

*. . . Knowing somebody on the inside that can "fix" the system for you. . .*

Clemson,

Initially I attribute some of your angst and anger to your disappointment at not getting the week you want. I hear you loud and clear in that regard.

But then you follow up with some caustic statements and an interesting admission. It's a pretty preposterous comment to suggest that Marriott has "fixed" the system. The whole program would unravel if that were the case. 

And your own stated reason for wanting the week was to do some of your own fancy wheeling dealing and maneuvering. Doesn't exactly sound like an owner who intended to occupy that sought after President's week.

Looks more to me to more a case of it's a beautiful world when one gets what they want and a crime against humanity when they don't.

Sorry man, no sympathy from me.

Respectfully,

Barry


----------



## jerseyfinn (Feb 17, 2006)

SueK,

I completely agree with you when you refer to multiple week owners combining different resorts to utilize the 13 month rule. The 13 month rule should apply only to multiple weeks owned at that resort *and * the same season. 

*. . . Secondly, one should not be able to reserve the hot weeks unless they are planning on using them themselves. It just rankles us to try to get three weeks in a row in Aruba and lose out only to find those desirous weeks for rent on TUG hours later. IMHO those folks are being GREEDY!!! . . .*

I disagree with this statement. Marriott TS ownership involves *flexibility*. This means that one is perfectly entitled to *occupy*, *split lock-offs*, *deposit * with II, trade for *MR points*, or *rent * if they so desire.

It's got nothing to do with greed, avarice, or bad behavior. It's simply MVCI owners exercising their various options of ownership. That's why so many folks purchase Marriott TS.

I can appreciate the disappointment at being unable to get precisely the weeks one wants, but this has nothing to do with the dynamics and the priviliges of individual ownership. We've all paid hard earned dollars for the TS and we all pay our maintainance fees and special assessments when they pop up.  

I too have had disappointments over the years reserving weeks. But that's the nature of life, especially TS life when one purchases floating weeks. One sometimes has to work around the disappointments and get out there and enjoy their weeks on other dates or at other destinations. 

Despite the occasional dissapointment or shortcoming, I'm very satisfied with my Marriott TS ownership.

Barry


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 17, 2006)

jerseyfinn said:
			
		

> *. . . Knowing somebody on the inside that can "fix" the system for you. . .*
> 
> Clemson,
> 
> ...


 
Barry,

I agree that there are some sour grapes on my part. No question about that.

However, if your happy with a system that either gives you a busy signal or hangs up on you without placing you in a fair queue, then so be it. 

One of the reasons I was so mad was that I recognized this deficiency last year and had multiple e-mail discussions with folks at Marriott who were in charge who stated they we're going to update the system and frankly nothing happened.  Instead, I got talked into buying a very expensive second week to avoid the "rat race."

As far as my fixed comment, I didn't state the whole system was fixed, but instead stated that if you knew somebody on the inside that they could get your reservation for you. This is true and is not Marriott's fault, but rather just a fact of life in any big corporation. I used to have a family member who worked for a major airline who would always find a way in the computer to upgrade us to first class.

It's very easy for one of those reservation reps who knows your owner number and what you want to easily get into the computer and book your reservation for you. In fact, there was at least one admission by someone on these boards that was very frustrated with the reservation system who finally got their VOA to make that reservation for them and it popped up in their e-mail right before 9AM when they were getting ready to call in.

One of the reasons I was talked into buying the second ParkCity week was to avoid the reservation hassle and frankly this year has been worse then ever. So, yes, there is some sour grapes.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 17, 2006)

Sue K said:
			
		

> We think it is unfair for multiple week Marriott owners to reserve thirteen months out using those other units to reserve the President's week at the "hot" President's week resorts only to then cancel the "prior to" President's weeks at their other non-hot resorts. We have three weeks in Aruba and want to book three weeks in a row there, but are competing with those that have one week in Aruba and two other weeks in less in demand resorts, then later canceling out the weeks prior to the Aruba week. It's so obvious one would not spend one week in, say, Hilton Head, the next week in Orlando and the next week in Aruba.
> 
> Secondly, one should not be able to reserve the hot weeks unless they are planning on using them themselves. It just rankles us to try to get three weeks in a row in Aruba and lose out only to find those desirous weeks for rent on TUG hours later. IMHO those folks are being GREEDY!!!


 
I'm not sure if you're referring to me, but both of my weeks are platinum Park City weeks. Also, I originally tried to use the 13 month rule for weeks that I was planning on using. It wasn't until I was surprised at the 13 month date not to get the reservation I wanted and then jacked by a Marriott mistake when I tried to make the reservation I wanted at the 12 month interval that I was forced to go this route.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 17, 2006)

jerseyfinn said:
			
		

> And your own stated reason for wanting the week was to do some of your own fancy wheeling dealing and maneuvering. Doesn't exactly sound like an owner who intended to occupy that sought after President's week.


 
If you call trying to reserve a powerful week to put in a $89 request first trade request with II to try and get back into your home resort during the same season classification fancy wheeling dealing and maneuvering, then I can recommend to you some books that will really knock your socks off.

You seem to contradict yourself with this statement followed by your post to SueK.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Feb 17, 2006)

jerseyfinn said:
			
		

> Marriott TS ownership involves *flexibility*. This means that one is perfectly entitled to *occupy*, *split lock-offs*, *deposit * with II, trade for *MR points*, or *rent * if they so desire.
> 
> It's got nothing to do with greed, avarice, or bad behavior. It's simply MVCI owners exercising their various options of ownership. That's why so many folks purchase Marriott TS.


That's very well put!

Along the same lines, people want to exchange into good weeks.  Our family is glad that somebody deposited a summer Ko Olina 2BR with II, because we really enjoyed that vacation last year.  And I assume that another family is glad that we deposited a summer 2BR Newport Coast week with II, and I hope they enjoyed their vacation there last year.  It's not a bad thing when good weeks are deposited with II.

Now, back to the original problem...

Yes, Marriott needs to do something to spread the calls, such as taking calls based on the local time of the resort, rather than strictly on Eastern Time.  Also, Marriott needs to make sure their Web site is able to handle peak activity.  Finally, as Marriott develops future resorts, the seasons should be designed to represent roughly comparable tiers of demand (which is not always the case today).


----------



## Judy999 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Question about President's week*

I have read that President's week is most popular.  But in my mind, it is not in the school holiday season and is at least one mth before most Spring breaks for college/elementary/high school. 

Therefore, is the reason that President week is popular due to Valentine's day?    

Thanks

Judy


----------



## floyddl (Feb 17, 2006)

Judy999 said:
			
		

> I have read that President's week is most popular.  But in my mind, it is not in the school holiday season and is at least one mth before most Spring breaks for college/elementary/high school.
> 
> Therefore, is the reason that President week is popular due to Valentine's day?
> 
> Apparently a lot of school systems around the US do have the week of President's off.  In North Carolina that is not the case so I am like you in not seeing the value of it but it is popular enough for Marriott to charge premium dollars and make it a fixed week.


----------



## TerriJ (Feb 17, 2006)

I had never heard of President's week being special either until I tried to reserve this year.  I was surprised to learn about this.


----------



## floyddl (Feb 17, 2006)

Judy999 said:
			
		

> I have read that President's week is most popular.  But in my mind, it is not in the school holiday season and is at least one mth before most Spring breaks for college/elementary/high school.
> 
> Therefore, is the reason that President week is popular due to Valentine's day?
> 
> Apparently a lot of school systems around the US do have the week of President's off.  In North Carolina that is not the case so I am like you in not seeing the value of it but it is popular enough for Marriott to charge premium dollars and make it a fixed week.


----------



## Quilter (Feb 17, 2006)

jerseyfinn said:
			
		

> SueK,
> 
> I completely agree with you when you refer to multiple week owners combining different resorts to utilize the 13 month rule. The 13 month rule should apply only to multiple weeks owned at that resort *and * the same season.
> 
> ...




Having the feature of combining resorts with the 13 month feature is one of the  terrific "options of ownership."   With it we can plan to travel from resort to resort  as we want.   It was a great selling feature.  

When you call JW, tell him thank you for me.


----------



## jerseyfinn (Feb 18, 2006)

I think that the President's week sojourn is a regional phenomenon. A number of school districts in the northeast allocate a day or two around the weekend, using the days as curriculum and faculty days while giving the kids the day off. 

Years ago, before the Federal government turns Lincoln's and Washington's birthdays into a Monday day off for Federal workers, we actually had a day off from school for both of these presidents -- at least in NJ. Today, parents jump on these long weekends and I think that over the years it has developed its own momentum, turning into week long holidays for many.

One big emphasis of Presidents Week is for folks up in the northeast to flock down to Florida where they do the Disneyworld thing, or they head to the beaches. Ocean Pointe is packed during this week (we're actually heading home this afternoon and will escape the crush ).

Another time when folks in NJ take family trips is in early November when the teachers hold a 2 day convention in Atlantic City. Many school districts work in a couple of curriculum days and this coupled with election day turns an early November week into 4 days of no school and a mass exodous to Orlando ( I myself use this opportunity to take my son out west to Flagstaff AZ and environs for some hiking ).  A similiar thing occurs in NY state in November. I'm told that New Yorkers flock to Aruba in droves.

Folks from other regions might weigh in with similar things.

Barry


----------



## jerseyfinn (Feb 18, 2006)

Clemson,

I'm not trying to turn this into a running argument. I'm responding to your extremely negative post about Marriott -- "Marriott Reservations suck" to be precise.

All of us who have owned for a number of years have had a reservation disappointment ot two when we try to snag an extremely popular resort week. I completely understand the angst when one's hopeful plans don't turn out quite right -- it's not a good feeling.

There are over 250,000 MVCI owners, all of us trying to make our "special" reservations. Most times things work out just fine. But squeeze a lot of folks into competition for a finite number of weeks at a specific resort and somebody isn't going to get the week they seek -- that's the nature of floating week ownership -- it's not a crime against humanity or incompetence on the part of Marriott.

It's my opinion that Marriott does a decent job and has over the years worked to improve the reservation process for all owners. Will the results always be perfect? No they will not, but then again, neither is life.

What catches my eye about your thread is both its provocative title, and your incredulity. There's nothing wrong with playing the TS game and attempting to snag one week to be parleyed into another -- it is indeed a perogative of ownership. If you got lucky and pulled it off, it becomes a TS owners story that you brag about.  But because you don't get what you want, it turns into a harsh rant and rave.

I'm only responding to your words. 

Here's to happy future travels.

Barry


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 18, 2006)

I too have always been satisfied with my reservation success, but I did buy a 2nd Maui and just recently a fixed week, because I saw it, and still see it as getting more and more difficult to get exactly the week you want, which I need, as I follow the school calendar. 

I always plan 13 months out so it should be a piece of cake for me, but as suggested even then its not always so easy. I miscalculated the start of my 13-month reservation window, and lost out on my preferred Sat to Sat check-in and had to settle for Sun to Sun. Not the end of the world, but that just means that the allocated weeks for 13 month distribution went in the first day. 

Its a great product with huge demand. We knew how the system worked when we bought in, so now we have to play the game and hopefully get what we want. Its just the way it is.  

Overall though, I am hugely satisfied with the Marriott TS program. 

Regards.
Joe


----------



## ZCar (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll go with jerseyfinn & Moxjo.

But a question for Clemson Fan:
In your post No. 38 you said.
" I used to have a family member who worked for a major airline who would always find a way in the computer to upgrade us to first class".

Yet you complain about possible hard-to-get reservations being made by "Marriott insiders".
What makes your getting First Class upgrades, through an "insider" any different than someone "possibly" getting an inside reservation from Marriott?
You were happy then, but not now. Neither situation was (or is) correct.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

ZCar said:
			
		

> I'll go with jerseyfinn & Moxjo.
> 
> But a question for Clemson Fan:
> In your post No. 38 you said.
> ...


 
You're 100% correct - it's absolutely no different. I never said it was and in fact strongly insinuated they were exactly the same.

I never said either situation was correct, but to deny they don't happen is foolish.

I just simply stated that in order to reserve a really good week you need either:

1. Pure luck (something which I didn't have this year)
2. Somebody on the inside who can make the reservation for you. You know it very likely happens and frankly I wish I knew somebody on the inside. A lot of life is made up by whom you know and what sort of connections you have. I challenge anybody here to deny they haven't been helped in some sort of way in their life by a connection they've had.

I did everything right this year in preparing to make my 13 month reservation and I called at exactly 8:59 on the day I was supposed to call. I got through to a rep at 9:03 and only one of my resorts in Park City had availability for the week I wanted. So, within 3 minutes 13 months out all of the weeks for Summit Watch for Sundance were gone. I still find this a little hard to believe myself when I hear stories of people at Maui or other resorts who want high demand weeks who forget to call on the right day or call later in the day 13 months out and still get the reservation they want - albeit maybe not the exact check in day they want.

 It doesn't escape me that Marriott reservations is also based in Utah. So, maybe there are more "insider" reservations going on for the Park City properties than Maui as more people who own those weeks in Utah probably personally know somebody that works with MVCI.  I’ll even take this a step further b/c theoretically one doesn’t even need to own multiple weeks to get an insider reservation advantage at the 13 month mark.  When 13 month reservations are made at different resorts, they’re manually checked by the phone reps. A savvy reservation rep who knows when the 13 month inventory is released can very easily book a single week from a single week owner for a family member or friend.  I doubt Marriott routinely audits these reservations.  I’m not saying that happens, but it is a possibility.  This is just conjecture on my part and just a thought. You can refute it, but IMO it's a distinct possibility.

I'm actually a MVCI fan as I've been to 10+ of their properties and have liked them all (except for one) greatly. I just think their one significant weakness is the reservation system, which frankly does not measure up, and Marriott should do better. With today's technology, there's absolutely no reason to have a phone system and website that can't handle the volume on the really high demand days, especially since Marriott asked for it when they funneled everybody into one reservation day. There's no excuse to hang up on your customers.


----------



## jerseyfinn (Feb 19, 2006)

*. . . There are over 250,000 MVCI owners . . .*

Just thought that I would post a more accurate owners figure. As per 2005 financials from the Marriott site, there are *310,466 MVCI owners*.   

And I'd reason a guess that the majority of us are *very satisfied!*  

Barry


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 19, 2006)

jerseyfinn said:
			
		

> *. . . There are over 250,000 MVCI owners . . .*
> 
> Just thought that I would post a more accurate owners figure. As per 2005 financials from the Marriott site, there are *310,466 MVCI owners*.
> 
> ...


That are a lot of members.  I still prefer the idea of fixed weeks but that is more expensive and not perfect either for everyone. Such a world doesn't exist and certainly not in time sharing.

It is time for us to reserve our week again so I am curious how it will go this year. Last year was very frustrating and ours (MDSV-I) is a sold out resort and two newer ones in the same area so certainly no shortage of space.

There has to be a better way than everyone picking up the phone at the same time or trying to get on the Net. We do not even try to reserve the most demanded weeks as we can travel anytime. It was easier for us to exchange a week for Kauai than trying to stay at our own resort in March.


----------



## mj2vacation (Feb 19, 2006)

Clemson Fan said:
			
		

> Barry,
> 
> As far as my fixed comment, I didn't state the whole system was fixed, but instead stated that if you knew somebody on the inside that they could get your reservation for you. This is true and is not Marriott's fault, but rather just a fact of life in any big corporation. I used to have a family member who worked for a major airline who would always find a way in the computer to upgrade us to first class.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 19, 2006)

mj2vacation said:
			
		

> Do you have facts to back up your comment?
> 
> Personally, no matter what Marriott does, there will be some that are no pleased.... If that disappoints you, maybe it's not the right product...


 
OK, I was going to let this thread go because I was done with it, but since I was asked a question, here I go.

Of course I have no hard facts to back things up except for a post where someone admitted a VOA rep made a reservation for them before reservations actually opened. It's the last post on this thread:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15995

Many loopholes probably exist within the reservation system and it was my suggestion and frankly belief that a reservation rep or VOA can easily make a reservation for somebody else they know who is not on the phone at the time they make the reservation. It's probably not that difficult to do.

Now, let’s get on to the very satisfied Marriott owner comment. I can actually say I fall into this group. I've been to 10+ MVCI properties and have really liked them all and have had excellent experiences except for one. We always pick out the best associate we meet each visit to fill out one of those compliment an associate cards during each of our stays, and I duplicate that individual compliment when MVCI sends us the post stay survey. Also, the vast majority of my posts on this BBS (excluding the reservation system posts) have been positive of Marriott.

That being said, even though I'm a very satisfied Marriott owner, I'm not going to be a Marriott apologist when they really screw up. Like others here, I saw this funneling of everybody into one reservation day as a potential disaster. Then, last year when I called in exactly 12 months out to make my reservation with the new and improved reservation system, I was promptly given the "too busy" message and hung up on. Fortunately, though, last year I got through on my next call attempt and was able to get the exact reservation I wanted for which we just returned a couple of weeks ago having had an excellent time. 

I didn't appreciate being hung up on last year even though I got the reservation I wanted, so I was proactive and was actually trying to do Marriott a favor last year by contacting Pete Watzka to tell him Marriott had a potential customer service disaster on their hands. He put me in touch with the person in charge of reservations and we had some very cordial and nice conversations over e-mail. I gave him my suggestions and told him that at the very least they should set up an effective queue system that didn't hang up on people calling in. I was told that they were working on that and should have an effective queue phone system up and running soon. Well, it seems like nothing was really improved in a year and they are still hanging up on people calling in on the really busy days.

I realize some people have not been happy with the tone I've taken on this thread with Marriott, and I also realize that a lot of my anger is my own sour grapes at not getting the reservation I wanted at the 13 month and 12 month x 2 marks. However, Marriott needs to be taking responsibility for changing their reservation policy into one reservation day and then not being prepared or having the technology to handle it on their most busy days.


----------



## OCsun (Feb 20, 2006)

*Marriott has turned me into a fixed week girl!*

I like Marriott Resorts and have been successful in booking the weeks I wanted.  Even though I have never tried to book a holiday week, I still find the reservation hassles connected with their floating system a bitter pill to swallow.  

Over the past three years, I have discovered that I really like fixed weeks.  Fixed weeks provide a feeling of ownership.  The two fixed week properties I own (WSJ & Royal Sands), are great!  While I realize fixed weeks won't work for everyone, my experience with Marriott helped me appreciate the ease of owning them.   
Or maybe I just felt a little foolish after realizing I paid big bucks to Marriott, for a 15 minute window of opportunity, to compete for a week of vacation.   FIXED WEEKER PAM!


----------



## scottbroch (Mar 20, 2006)

*Marriott Reservations a SHAM*

I've read lots of notes from people who didn't get their week of choice....but so far I appear to the first to not get a week AT ALL!  I called several days ago to reserve my week at Marriott Mountainside for 2007.  I was actually pretty flexible on my dates, but they had NOTHING available at all during the ski season (January -- March).  Ethical???



			
				Clemson Fan said:
			
		

> I just failed to make my President's week reservation.  I couldn't get through over the phone as I always got the we're too busy message and got hung up on.  I was also at the computer with a high speed connection hitting the refresh button until the dates turned green on the calendar at right around 9AM.  As soon as they turned green, I clicked on Feb 17th and nothing happenned.  It was clear that the problem was not my computer or my connection, but the Marriott site was not responding back.  I waited a minuted and re-clicked Feb 17th.  I did this about every minute until finally I got a reply from the Marriott website at about 9:10 that all the dates for that weekend were booked.
> 
> For those people looking to buy a Marriott timeshare and expect to get the week you want - BEWARE!
> 
> ...


----------



## floyddl (Mar 20, 2006)

The main reason for that is that there are 3 platinum weeks in May which very few people are interested in using because of the uncertain weather and conditions.  A lot of people reserve weeks in January when it is not as difficult to get one and then call back in late February and March to try to get a week they really want.  

You still have another shot at a March week if you call this Thursday and get in promptly at 9:00.  You are very unlikely to find availability there more than a few minutes after reservations open up.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 20, 2006)

Sure it's ethical. 

The Platinum season runs from January through mid April and for the first three weeks of December. That covers a lot of weeks. Some of those weeks (e.g., early April and early December) are not in as much demand as the other weeks, the weeks you want. Marriott fills available weeks on a first-come, first-served basis. From what you say, it's apparent that other owners have gravitated to that January-March period and beat you to it in making reservations. That makes sense. 

What wouldn't be ethical would be for Marriott to say “no” to me when I call and state that they are holding a week for scottbroch! 

I can assure you that Marriott doesn't sell more timeshare weeks in a season (e.g., Platinum) than there are units to fill. So there will be weeks available, even though they might not be your first (or second or third, etc.) choice. 

Your best bet is to be on the phone at 9:00 a.m. EST (not at 9:01) on the Thursday that is exactly one year before the date of your desired check-in. Calling this week might result in failure again, unless you're lucky, because March 26-30 is a big school vacation week next year - Colorado, Illinois, Oregon and other states.

As a last resort, reserve a week that you can and then, using request first, seek to trade back into your resort for a week that's more to your liking.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 20, 2006)

floyddl said:
			
		

> ...there are 3 platinum weeks in May....


Not at Mountainside. That's all Silver time.

However, your analysis - applied to other low-demand weeks - is still valid.


----------



## floyddl (Mar 20, 2006)

My mistake, I meant to type April, not May.


----------



## JimC (Mar 20, 2006)

Maybe you should buy into a fixed week program if one particular week is that important to you.



			
				Clemson Fan said:
			
		

> I just failed to make my President's week reservation.  I couldn't get through over the phone as I always got the we're too busy message and got hung up on.  I was also at the computer with a high speed connection hitting the refresh button until the dates turned green on the calendar at right around 9AM.  As soon as they turned green, I clicked on Feb 17th and nothing happenned.  It was clear that the problem was not my computer or my connection, but the Marriott site was not responding back.  I waited a minuted and re-clicked Feb 17th.  I did this about every minute until finally I got a reply from the Marriott website at about 9:10 that all the dates for that weekend were booked.
> 
> For those people looking to buy a Marriott timeshare and expect to get the week you want - BEWARE!
> 
> ...


----------



## Clemson Fan (Mar 21, 2006)

floyddl said:
			
		

> A lot of people reserve weeks in January when it is not as difficult to get one and then call back in late February and March to try to get a week they really want.


 
Boy, just when you think a thread is dead it resurfaces. 

The only problem with this is that the website reservation system is somewhat separated from the main reservation system.  If you already have a Jan reservation in the system, you can't instantly cancel it on the website at 9AM on the morning reservations are opened up for the week you want.  So, by doing what you suggest you completely give up your ability to make the reservation online and instead are relying on only the phone system.


----------



## ladycody (Mar 21, 2006)

My MIL has a red week at the Marriott Palm springs and has never been able to get a week when she's wanted it either.  She's got a ton of Marriott points because she's taken them instead...but boy it seems a bit silly spending money every year to _not_ go somewhere.  She's owned it for years and I think has only been once.  I know she could probably do alot more with it but I dont think she realized the effort that would be involved to utilize her TS there.    If I ever decide to buy a week somewhere...it'll be time specific.


----------



## floyddl (Mar 21, 2006)

That is true but I know it is happening.  I have checked availability for Jan. and Feb. weeks and nothing is there in the morning on a first day to call for a March check-in.  Then in the afternoon there are a lot of weeks available in Jan. and Feb.  It is apparent that people are canceling the Jan. and Feb. reservations and rebooking into March.  There seems to be a lag for several hours before the cancellations get reentered into the system.

Clemsonfan, I did this last week and I can tell you that the January week for Sundance was available last Thursday afternoon.  In fact every week in January and the first two weeks of February were available.


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 21, 2006)

We have had the same problem too twice already with the MDSV-I that we could not even get the *month* we wanted.  I just dread making these reservations again and if I do not do it this week, my month of choice will be gone for next year.  We have to start dialing before 6 AM on the West Coast.   

I do not like "floating" weeks as it is a hassle at one other resort too where we own a week.  I just about have had enough of it.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Mar 21, 2006)

floyddl said:
			
		

> Clemsonfan, I did this last week and I can tell you that the January week for Sundance was available last Thursday afternoon. In fact every week in January and the first two weeks of February were available.


 
That's interesting.  When you looked on the online calendar, did those dates show up as green and did you press on them?  I've found that the online calendar will show dates as green and then when you press on the date it will tell you that there is no availability.

I just called reservations after I saw your post and there is no availability for Sundance at Summit Watch.  I was already able to book my Mountainside Sundance week at the 13 month mark.  

I actually just decided to book my Summit Watch week for the first week of March and I then locked it off and deposited the studio with II and put in a request first trade request for Sundance at Summit Watch with the 1 bedroom.  So, since I have a reservation in place I can't check the online calendar and I need to just randomly call in to see if there's availability.

Marriott should have a wait list in place for those people who can't get the reservation they want at the 12 month mark.  Then, when these popular weeks do become available due to a cancellation they get immediately booked with the next person in line on the wait list.  I'm really worried about Marriott potentially taking over the internal exchanges from II b/c they can't even straighten out their reservation system.  Unless they are able to clean things up, I think it could be a real disaster and a big step down from what II is able to provide.


----------



## floyddl (Mar 21, 2006)

They were green but I selected Saturday each date and was told that the checkin was available or if not available then Friday or Sunday was.  I was amazed to see that there was availbility (not for every checkin day Fri, Sat, Sun) for each week in January and the first 2 weeks of Feb.  Of course they are not available now as they have been reserved since last Thursday.


----------



## ljlong15 (Mar 21, 2006)

I am sorry to here you did not get Presidents week....but just to let you know I have never had a problem getting Presidents week--this year I called on the 15th of Feb and booked it.


----------



## POJ7 (Mar 21, 2006)

It is for this exact reason that we just sold our Aruba Ocean Club and bought Platinum-plus Presidents' week at the Aruba Surf Club.  For us, it was not worth the aggravation of calling repeatedly at 8:59,9:00, 9:01 etc at 13 mos AND again at 12 mos because it was already booked at 13 mos.  

I knew that I wasn't guaranteed the week I wanted when I bought but ultimately it's not worth it to me to own a timeshare that I can't use.  Better off buying a fixed week or just renting.


----------

